

Developers discover hidden panorama, keyboard features in iOS 5 - canistr
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/11/developers-discover-hidden-panorama-keyboard-features-in-ios-5.ars

======
jamesu
The keyboard autocomplete is not really so secret: i managed to somehow
activate it on the Japanese keyboard without changing any preference files.

~~~
ryanpetrich
It's not even new--been around since iOS 4.1 at least (and actually worked
better on earlier iOS versions)

~~~
sirn
They have been enabling this feature for kana-kanji conversion in Japanese
keyboard since when iPad was first introduced (iOS 3.2) and enabled it for
iPhone in iOS 5.

------
graiz
Engadget has a nice screen cap of the panorama mode.
[http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/09/ios-5s-panorama-
enabled-w...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/09/ios-5s-panorama-enabled-with-
backup-hackery-jailbreak-not-requ/)

------
twodayslate
I am still looking forward to Swipe integration with iOS. I don't know if that
is ever going to happen though.

